
Show HN: One-Click Crunchbase Chrome Extension - karenmankn
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/cmpny/jepfgfamngibgnggnfiiefaammcipmgi
======
karenmankn
I've beed doing market research recently and realized that I'm doing the same
pattern repeatedly: 1) Open the company page 2) Copy company's name 3) Google
for Crunchbase page 4) Analyze Crunchbase company info

And surprisingly, there was no chrome extension that could just show
Crunchbase info in one click, without registration and other bullshit.

So I made one for myself, maybe you will also find it useful :)

Feedback and suggestions are appreciated.

